#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   kapaltunnel op >

## mailo

hallo.ich habe am 25.9.2013 eine kapaltunnel op gehabt.bis jetzt sind drei meiner finger immer noch angschwollen und mein handgelenk tut auch noch weh und ist dick eine faust kriege ich auch noch nicht gemacht,ist das alles normal? GRUSS MONIKA

----------

